# Be careful out there



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok I might be a day late and a dollar short with this much needed rain and I realize this might be a dead horse. But I have spent a lifetime in the outdoors in Utah and I have never ever seen fire conditions like they are now. Meadows that are normally swampy in late July are dry and dusty. Then you add all of the dead timber from beetles to the super dry conditions and well the rest is obvious. Take EXTREME caution everyone.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Certainly the driest I've ever seen the uintas! Its a tinderbox up there.


----------

